# Pond Channel Slam!



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

There are a couple of ponds at my wifes work, so I thought I would give the cats a whirl. I used my flyrod to catch some gill for fresh cutbait and tightlined one off the bottom, the other one I was giving my homemade "catbobbers" a try using 5/0 circles on both rods. 
All told I got 18 channels in 3.5 hours! All were CPR'ed The bobber outfished the tightline 14-4
Had a blast all by myself in a camp chair..........olj


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like alot of fun Josh. Congrats man!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

You have had a good week!!! Great looking cats. All on bluegill too huh? I dont use cut gills too much, but I might have to start.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job man!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

fishdealer04 said:


> You have had a good week!!! Great looking cats. All on bluegill too huh? I dont use cut gills too much, but I might have to start.


I couldnt buy a hit with crawlers or punch bait, they wanted meat!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Awesome job on the channels! Congrats!:G


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job! Ive had some of my fondest memories catchin channels all night in small ponds Of course they all include beer and someone eventually in the water chasing a pole


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

good day of fishin.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

great cats man looks like alot of fun^_^!!!


----------



## lsheets94 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice cats did you use cut sunfish or bluegill sweet fish take a look at my profile and look at some pictures of channels that i caught at buckeye with my uncle


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

lsheets94 said:


> nice cats did you use cut sunfish or bluegill sweet fish take a look at my profile and look at some pictures of channels that i caught at buckeye with my uncle


All came on cut bluegill. I'll take a look........olj


----------



## lsheets94 (Apr 12, 2009)

ok have to try that next time i go out


----------



## CloudyWater (Oct 11, 2008)

Josh goes out and hammers them, me and him go out a week later to the same pond same bait and get skunked.

I'm starting to think josh the catfish feel bad for your so they hook themselves out of pity.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

CloudyWater said:


> Josh goes out and hammers them, me and him go out a week later to the same pond same bait and get skunked.
> 
> I'm starting to think josh the catfish feel bad for your so they hook themselves out of pity.


Whatever works man, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## lsheets94 (Apr 12, 2009)

lol i think so to


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

very nice. channels on light tackle = fun


----------



## lsheets94 (Apr 12, 2009)

went yesterday and caught some nice stripers one 10 pounds at my friends farm pound and caught an 8 pound bass biggest one i have ever caught it was sweet caught it on 6 pound test


----------

